# RAM Universal X-Grip™ Cell Phone Holder (fits the Note 2!)



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been looking for a good windshield mount and this one is the best I've seen so far, I'll be reviewing more soon.

I've also got a video of the mount in use in the article.

http://www.examiner.com/review/review-ram-universal-x-grip-cell-phone-holder?cid=db_articles

Hope you guys enjoy the review


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank god it fits the Note 2 ... I'm expecting it from my wife for Christmas for my motorcycle... that's one thing i was worried about.


----------



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

mazz0310 said:


> Thank god it fits the Note 2 ... I'm expecting it from my wife for Christmas for my motorcycle... that's one thing i was worried about.


You're going to be a happy man. That's a great wife you have too, doing her research. Hope the review was helpful.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up. I've been looking for something like this for a while now. I ordered mine from Amazon yesterday.


----------



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

anybody else used this mount? I'm curious about the longevity of it. If it's just great now, or if it will last over the years?


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

snapz54 said:


> anybody else used this mount? I'm curious about the longevity of it. If it's just great now, or if it will last over the years?


They, RAM, supply a lot of stuff to the millitary and it's always been very rugged and reliable. I've used their hardware on my motorcycles and boats for years and never had a single issue. My mount should arrive today. I already had a base and a double ball extension that I will be using with the new mount. I currently use a Garmin Nuvi 750 in my daily driver (VW Beetle TDI Diesel) and I plan to replace it with my GN2 for daily use.


----------



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm already using mine everyday for navigation, paired with bluetooth and voice control through google now. Feels like the future we've been waiting for, almost completely handsfree. I still can't believe how well designed this thing is.


----------

